# Arm chest pain



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I rearranged my clothes reaching up and lifting on and off.in my closet. ..now my chest is aching and should'er hurts, feels like a heart attack...this happens every time I over reach, lift , bend and stretch , also when I try to knead bread..carry packages,,, I hate this soon I will not be able to,do anything.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

knothappy said:


> I rearranged my clothes reaching up and lifting on and off.in my closet. ..now my chest is aching and should'er hurts, feels like a heart attack...this happens every time I over reach, lift , bend and stretch , also when I try to knead bread..carry packages,,, I hate this soon I will not be able to,do anything.


*Read carefully:* Its likely that you have a *hiatal hernia*. Even more likely if you have constipation too. Check with your doctor.

I had similar symptoms and I got an expensive endoscopy to find out what the problem was. They had to rule out stomach ulcer in my case. As a precaution, do NOT carry heavy things, try to reduce constipation, eat 3-4 hours before you sleep. If not checked, you might end up having acid reflux too, which can be a major pain and sleep killer sometimes or for life.

Take care and keep us posted.


----------

